
How GitHub and LinkedIn Will Help Microsoft Drive the Cloud Revolution - rising-sky
https://www-forbes-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2018/06/11/how-github-and-linkedin-will-help-microsoft-drive-the-cloud-revolution/amp/
======
nsstring96
LinkedIn may be looking like a decent acquisition right now, but my god it
feel awfully old to use, and I'm not sure how long the first-mover advantage
will mitigate these shortcomings. Performance-wise, LinkedIn seems a step
slower than not just Facebook or Twitter but even products from younger
companies. The website is not very responsive, especially when displaying more
than a few screenfuls of content, and the mobile apps are equally bad and lack
any kind of smoothness.

------
arunmp
The transformation of Microsoft into an opensource champion almost makes me
feel old when I remember those days :) way to go, Microsoft and respects to
Satya Nadella who managed this transformation.

~~~
rising-sky
Pretty remarkable, and seems very genuine which is quite astonishing given
their history

~~~
some_account
It seems genuine because they have great PR people and also people seem a bit
dumber today. They forget things, and they trust bad actors at their word if
it seems they want to change.

Google also appears like a force for good in people's minds. Microsoft just
decided to use the same tactics.

